# West coast of Scotland wild camping spots



## clayton9 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello,

I am going on holiday in a few weeks, I am planning on starting in Loch Lomand then wanting to travel north towards Applecross, wanting to stop at various places up the coast. Can anyone reccomend any places to stop, preferable on the coast. GPS if you have it.

Your help is greatly appriciated.

Thanks


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Too many to list, you will find lots, although the "no overnight parking " signs are quite common!!

curlyboy


----------



## jocie (Dec 24, 2006)

The "NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" signs in the remoter parts/laybys are primarily there to allow the police to move Gypsies/travellers on without having to go to court, or so I was told by the police when I asked a few years back. If you park sensibly, and do not start spreading awnings, chairs and such like about, and do not litter or dump waste, you will probably not have a problem. :


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

jocie said:


> The "NO OVERNIGHT PARKING" signs in the remoter parts/laybys are primarily there to allow the police to move Gypsies/travellers on without having to go to court, or so I was told by the police when I asked a few years back. If you park sensibly, and do not start spreading awnings, chairs and such like about, and do not litter or dump waste, you will probably not have a problem. :


Yes that is what we have always understood :wink: :wink: as you say, providing you are not "camping" and don't outstay your welcome there shouldn't be a problem.

curlyboy


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

All the ones I stayed at in my coastal tour of Scotland can be found in the MHF database.

>my Blog on MHF<

>MHF Database search<


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

Scotland is blessed with thousands of good spots. You simply cant fail to find good places everywhere you go.

One peice of advice - don't go along the A82 north of Luss, the road is a nightmare to drive on with a motorhome due to it being narrow, full of bends and maniac coach drivers. You'll be a nervous wreck before you reach Crianlarich.


----------

